# PH Neutral Snow Foam



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

Just wondering who is using our snow foam on here and what they think of it.

Currently avalible from tim at clean your car.http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washing-and-drying/valet-pro-ph-neutral-snow-foam/prod_500.html

So far we have had a great responce from this product due to its high dilution rate a good cleaning ability.


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

not tried it yet i have a quarter of SSF left but that would be my next SF :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Yours is next on the list after I've used BH Autofoam (which won't be long with how much you have to use each time )

Maybe you should get Alan to offer some as samples in the near future


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

ads2k said:


> Yours is next on the list after I've used BH Autofoam (which won't be long with how much you have to use each time )
> 
> Maybe you should get Alan to offer some as samples in the near future


^^^ Great Idea!


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

ads2k said:


> Yours is next on the list after I've used BH Autofoam (which won't be long with how much you have to use each time )
> 
> Maybe you should get Alan to offer some as samples in the near future


who's alan


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

his just PM me and i have replyed.

cheers.


----------



## mattyb95 (Apr 21, 2008)

Mine just arrived from CYC today, will be trying it next week when the weather forecast looks better.

It says 25ml in a foam lance but what size lance bottle is that for or does it not matter? I have really hard water where we live, could you give any advice to quantity to use or will 25ml still be enough?


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

25ml in 1 litre of warm water works well for me, I'd try that first and if it needs more up the quantity next time.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 11, 2008)

Wow, if you only need 25ml per litre of water it would be a good idea to supply the valet pro snow foam in 1 litre bottles as well as 5 litres.

Even if you used 50ml per wash/car it would still last 20 washes and if you washed your car weekly it would last 6 months!


----------



## mattyb95 (Apr 21, 2008)

J55TTC said:


> Wow, if you only need 25ml per litre of water it would be a good idea to supply the valet pro snow foam in 1 litre bottles as well as 5 litres.
> 
> Even if you used 50ml per wash/car it would still last 20 washes and if you washed your car weekly it would last 6 months!


Its only about £14 for 5L so not really that expensive in the first place, with a recession coming its partly the reason I bought it


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

My SSF is nearly empty so this was next on my list to try out! :thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

J55TTC said:


> Wow, if you only need 25ml per litre of water it would be a good idea to supply the valet pro snow foam in 1 litre bottles as well as 5 litres.
> 
> Even if you used 50ml per wash/car it would still last 20 washes and if you washed your car weekly it would last 6 months!


50ml per wash would be 100 washes 

ive found about 50ml in my 1L ab foam lance will do about 3 cars. so technically it could foam 300 washes with 50ml used, 600 if using 25ml :doublesho

25ml isnt quite enough, imo i cant tell a diference between this and normal SF (on cleaning abilities, as i use VP orange pre wash and PW off 1st), but only time will tell if its better on the wax, which i hope it will be :thumb:


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

Why do people use SF rather than shampoo since most will foam just as well?


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 11, 2008)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by J55TTC
> Wow, if you only need 25ml per litre of water it would be a good idea to supply the valet pro snow foam in 1 litre bottles as well as 5 litres.
> 
> ...


50ml per wash with a 5 litre container would be 100 washes yes. However the point I was making was that 1 litre would last most of us 6 months 



m0bov said:


> Why do people use SF rather than shampoo since most will foam just as well?


Isnt it cheaper per volume?


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

guilty, using and loving it  One of the best cleaning foams on the market.


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

mattyb95 said:


> Mine just arrived from CYC today, will be trying it next week when the weather forecast looks better.
> 
> It says 25ml in a foam lance but what size lance bottle is that for or does it not matter? I have really hard water where we live, could you give any advice to quantity to use or will 25ml still be enough?


you will use approximately 25 to 50ml per car you dilute to suit your foam system. In othere words if you use 250ml to faom a car in a 1ltr bottle you need to put in 100 to 200ml of product. Or if you use the whole 1ltr to foam a car you only need to put in 25 to 50ml of product.

hope this helps


----------



## mattyb95 (Apr 21, 2008)

Couldn't resist it and tried it out tonight on a hire car I've got for work. Had to refill my 500ml foam bottle once to cover the whole car but it smelt lovely, dwelled a lot better than the super snow foam I was using and seemed to do a better job. So far so good!!


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

J55TTC said:


> Wow, if you only need 25ml per litre of water it would be a good idea to supply the valet pro snow foam in 1 litre bottles as well as 5 litres.
> 
> Even if you used 50ml per wash/car it would still last 20 washes and if you washed your car weekly it would last 6 months!


I've have spoken to Tim from clean your car about this and we are looking at producing it in 1ltr bottles. We need to get new lable done for the 1ltrs and expect to be selling this product in 1ltr form one a month or so. I also have not set a price for the 1ltr bottle but expect to pay about £8 for 1ltr or there abouts.


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

m0bov said:


> Why do people use SF rather than shampoo since most will foam just as well?


I use snow foam as a pre wash to remove grit and grime from the paint surface. Snow foam does this very well car shampoo will not work in the same way and will not clean as effectively.

I always shampoo after, using two buckets with grit gaurds before rince off and drying.


----------



## Original Poster (Apr 28, 2008)

This is on my next order for sure, heard great things about it!


----------



## mattyb95 (Apr 21, 2008)

1Valet PRO said:


> I've have spoken to Tim from clean your car about this and we are looking at producing it in 1ltr bottles. We need to get new lable done for the 1ltrs and expect to be selling this product in 1ltr form one a month or so. I also have not set a price for the 1ltr bottle but expect to pay about £8 for 1ltr or there abouts.


Is that not a bit steep as it was only £14 or so for a 5ltr bottle?


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 11, 2008)

1Valet PRO said:


> I've have spoken to Tim from clean your car about this and we are looking at producing it in 1ltr bottles. We need to get new lable done for the 1ltrs and expect to be selling this product in 1ltr form one a month or so. I also have not set a price for the 1ltr bottle but expect to pay about £8 for 1ltr or there abouts.


Wow fantastic that will be just in time for when my current stock runs out 

£8 for a litre though seems very expensive when its available for £15 for 5litres


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

mattyb95 said:


> Is that not a bit steep as it was only £14 or so for a 5ltr bottle?


It may look like that. However you will find all retail size product are going to be more expensive as packaging cost and filling cost are going to be very similar. Also our snow foam sell on our site for £15+vat which works out to be £17.63 so from tim at CYC your getting a very good price at £14.95.

Bulk is always going to be cheaper and what ever you choose to buy its still good value.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 11, 2008)

1Valet PRO said:


> It may look like that. However you will find all retail size product are going to be more expensive as packaging cost and filling cost are going to be very similar. Also our snow foam sell on our site for £15+vat which works out to be £17.63 so from tim at CYC your getting a very good price at £14.95.
> 
> Bulk is always going to be cheaper and what ever you choose to buy its still good value.


I fully understand with regards to packing and filling costs however, I think 1 litre bottles could prove to be a pointless exercise at that cost. For the money everyone will buy the 5 litre from CYC - or at least I certainly will.


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

i bought mine today, 5ltr.


----------



## Original Poster (Apr 28, 2008)

Agreed I would not bother with 1l bottles, stick to 5 and it becomes quite cost effective!


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

You have postage to figure in, again you'd get it in bulk to save money. The only issue I have with these 5l bottles is finding somewhere to store them!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Your snow foam is the best ive used


----------



## JanieB (Jul 8, 2008)

m0bov said:


> You have postage to figure in, again you'd get it in bulk to save money. The only issue I have with these 5l bottles is finding somewhere to store them!


Agreed, I only have a limited amount of space for my supplies but at £8 for a litre I guess Ill get something else


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

I'm impressed with it :thumb:


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

anyone else got photos of Valet PRO's PH neutral Snow Foam in action?

Thansk Jace. Great photo.


----------



## mattyb95 (Apr 21, 2008)

Jace said:


> I'm impressed with it :thumb:


That looks awesome!! 
How much did you use and in what size bottle? So far not got any foam to look that thick and creamy. I'll try and remember to take a photo when I use it next.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I really like it cant wait to use it in my new foam lance


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I want to try some, but my second Karcher in a year has died 

I will get some soon though, along with the new lance


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Its very good and it smells nice


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

RussZS said:


> I want to try some, but my second Karcher in a year has died
> 
> I will get some soon though, along with the new lance


Sounds to me its about time you brought a Kranzle pressure washer. If you want one please call me.

Kranzles PW are built to last and are comercail rated but still very good value. You can get a very good quality foam lance for the kranzle machine from Steve at duragloss.


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

mattyb95 said:


> That looks awesome!!
> How much did you use and in what size bottle? So far not got any foam to look that thick and creamy. I'll try and remember to take a photo when I use it next.


A quality foam lance makes all the differance. What foam lance do you have?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

1Valet PRO said:


> Sounds to me its about time you brought a Kranzle pressure washer. If you want one please call me.
> 
> Kranzles PW are built to last and are comercail rated but still very good value. You can get a very good quality foam lance for the kranzle machine from Steve at duragloss.


I think so... do you have a link to the range please?

What's your number?


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

RussZS said:


> I think so... do you have a link to the range please?
> 
> What's your number?


Link - The catalogue is a pdf its worth having a good look give lots of info about the products. Price list is also on a PDF.

http://www.valetpro.co.uk/Products/Kranzle/Kranzle+Catalogue

If you have any question please call during office hours on 08450 090134.


----------



## mattyb95 (Apr 21, 2008)

1Valet PRO said:


> A quality foam lance makes all the differance. What foam lance do you have?


Karcher 2.97. I get the foam like that but it eats through what's in the bottle pretty quickly and it just never seems to dwell as long as other people seem to get.


----------



## detritus (Mar 1, 2008)

Just ordered (amongst a myriad of other items!) some VP foam. Should arrive tomorrow. Seems highly recomended and im down to a dribble of SSF.
Detritus


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

mattyb95 said:


> That looks awesome!!
> How much did you use and in what size bottle? So far not got any foam to look that thick and creamy. I'll try and remember to take a photo when I use it next.


I used the one from Clean Your Car, added about 1/2" of liquid topped with hot water.

Just rinsed the car off using PHN foam, via the Gilmour, not as thick due to the lower pressure but still good :thumb:










& then washed down with some Z-7, this is her just dried off, Zaino is the daddy....










I've popped her in the garage to cool down ready for some more Zaino layers to be added, plus some Z-CS :thumb:


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

Zaino looks good


----------



## the chop (Jan 31, 2008)

Just got mine today, i used 50ml in my foam lance and it did the car about twice, then washed off with Z7 and dryed, really happy with both.

























the pics are off my phone so don't expect canon quality.


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

Looking good


----------



## zogzog60 (Sep 27, 2007)

Bought some along with a lance from tim at CYC recently! Have to say that its my first snow foam, so no comparison, but as someone who had never used snow foam, its everything that I wanted from one!
Went on thick, cleaned well and dwelled for ages! Used two inches with a squirt of Gold class in a 1 litre bottle. It went on like shaving foam, so I think next time less is needed. Got a video somewhere, I'll post it up


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

zogzog60 said:


> Got a video somewhere, I'll post it up


very interested in seeing that.


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

zogzog60 said:


> . Got a video somewhere, I'll post it up


Like to see that video too.


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

I just purchased valetpro's ph neutral snowfoam, Its brilliant, heres a quick vid i done to show how well it works, i used it through an autobrite m22 connection and bottle attached to my lance/trigger. The video was a last minute thing done on my mobile so please no taking the **** out of it.lol

Deanvtec Hi-shine


----------



## zogzog60 (Sep 27, 2007)

Just thought that I would let people who were interested in the video that I have not forgotten about it! I am having trouble with my photobucket account thought, so I am having trouble hosting it somewhere! It'll soon be fixed though!


----------



## rob750 (Apr 17, 2006)

I used it this weekend and was impressed


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Deanvtec said:


> I just purchased valetpro's ph neutral snowfoam, Its brilliant, heres a quick vid i done to show how well it works, i used it through an autobrite m22 connection and bottle attached to my lance/trigger. The video was a last minute thing done on my mobile so please no taking the **** out of it.lol


that's like shaving foam.what amount did you put in the bottle? foam to water i mean ? and what is your bottle size ? litre etc.


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

silverback said:


> that's like shaving foam.what amount did you put in the bottle? foam to water i mean ? and what is your bottle size ? litre etc.


Its a litre bottle, roughly put about 75ml of snowfoam in then filled the bottle with warm water, I was at the time trying different measurements and a couple of other snowfoam's from different suppliers and found that valetpro's was definatly the best.


----------



## mattyb95 (Apr 21, 2008)

Deanvtec said:


> Its a litre bottle, roughly put about 75ml of snowfoam in then filled the bottle with warm water, I was at the time trying different measurements and a couple of other snowfoam's from different suppliers and found that valetpro's was definatly the best.


What mix concentration on the lance then? Do you have hard or soft water?


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

This is absolutely superb stuff, I simply will not use another snow foam for a while! Can be heavily diluted down....feels so soft and stays on for ages. 10/10 from me!


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

mattyb95 said:


> What mix concentration on the lance then? Do you have hard or soft water?


We are in a hard water area, and the mix on the lance is kept on full most of the time.


----------



## zogzog60 (Sep 27, 2007)

A wee bit of a wait for this video, but I only managed to upload it tonight! Here it is, about 1 inch of snow foam with a squirt of gold class. I realise now that an inch, about 150ml, is quite alot, next time I will be using considerably less!


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

Great video.


----------



## zogzog60 (Sep 27, 2007)

Great product!


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Deanvtec said:


> I just purchased valetpro's ph neutral snowfoam, Its brilliant, heres a quick vid i done to show how well it works, i used it through an autobrite m22 connection and bottle attached to my lance/trigger. The video was a last minute thing done on my mobile so please no taking the **** out of it.lol
> 
> Deanvtec Hi-shine
> YouTube - Snowfoam


can you re-up the vid? :thumb:

cheers

drew


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

im taking my "thanks" back,your video doesn't work


----------



## zogzog60 (Sep 27, 2007)

My Video :doublesho

It works fine for me!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

zogzog60 said:


> My Video :doublesho
> 
> It works fine for me!


keep your thanks,it was slow loading :lol:


----------

